#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Big Size Valves Face to Face Dimensions

## kamiloktay

Hi,

I am new at valve industry and i need help about face to face dimensions of valves.


For a gate valve manufacturers says, dimensions and design acc.to api6d on drawings. when I read api6d there is not any information about dn1200 gate valve ftf dimensions. please help me about big size valves ftf dimensions like dn1200 gateSee More: Big Size Valves Face to Face Dimensions

----------


## kamiloktay

nobody knows?

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------

